# New broom swept rules...............



## mtmtnman

This sounds like a sales clean to me......


" October 12, 2012

Attn: All contractors


RE:* Clarification of Broom Swept Condition for FHA loans:*


Five Brothers would like to clarify the meaning of broom swept condition, as there have been several discrepancies regarding what is to be included and what this entails.

First and foremost, the definition of placing a property in broom swept condition is making the property free of dust, dirt, hazardous materials or conditions, personal belongings, and interior and exterior debris. This is to be completed any time interior or exterior debris is removed at no extra charge.


_To clarify this definition:_



Countertops and hard surfaces such as appliances, sinks, and tubs should be wiped down
 

Toilets are to be cleaned and the winterization refreshed
 

All floors/carpets should be swept/vacuumed and free of all debris
 

Appliances are to be cleaned inside and out
 

In the event that an appliance is excessively dirty and requires cleaning above and beyond what is normally expected, a bid may be submitted. However, photos are required to justify it can not be cleaned as part of broom swept condition.

All of the above mentioned criteria requires before, during and after photos to document this work was completed. If the proper photos are not received, this will result in a kickback. 


Thank you in advance for your cooperation in this matter,
Five Brothers Management"


----------



## wmhlc

Sure does, I thought broom sweep was anything larger than a paper clip is removed


----------



## mtmtnman

wmhlc said:


> Sure does, I thought broom sweep was anything larger than a paper clip is removed



This business is going to hell at an extremely fast rate..........


----------



## APlusPPGroup

So glad I don't work with the brothers. Only took a few jobs before they tried to talk me into being "permanent"........... they just wanted my money. lol

Told them to go ahead and give all the work to the other vendor they had "in my area". :icon_wink:

Linda


----------



## mntview23

HAHA I received this today and my reply was " I will gladly do an initial janitorial after you pay me for it"! WHAT A JOKE


----------



## BPWY

They tried that back in 10 when I still worked for them.

I told them the same thing, pay up or it aint happening.
Then they lied to me and told me it was HUD guidelines.
I said OK show me............. they didn't and shortly after I got the dear John letter telling me to 
have a nice life, they were done with my insubordination (cliff notes version).


12-29-2010


> * This letter is to inform you that you have been made completely inactive for preservation with Five Brothers. This means you will no longer be receiving any preservation orders from our company. Please find the reason for your inactive status listed below.*
> 
> 
> *Reason for inactive status: Excessive bidding; refusal to comply with pricing*




I'm confused, aren't they the kings of bid bid bid bid bid every thing and any thing?

And then fired for refusing their pricing, doesn't sound like a independent contractor to me.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> They tried that back in 10 when I still worked for them.
> 
> I told them the same thing, pay up or it aint happening.
> Then they lied to me and told me it was HUD guidelines.
> I said OK show me............. they didn't and shortly after I got the dear John letter telling me to
> have a nice life, they were done with my insubordination (cliff notes version).



I'm having fun pissing in there Wheaties. Been "insubordinate" for over a year but they can't seem to find my replacement so i just keep hammering them! They are so utter incompetent it is disgusting!!!!!!


----------



## JDRM

mtmtnman said:


> This sounds like a sales clean to me......
> 
> 
> " October 12, 2012
> 
> Attn: All contractors
> 
> 
> RE:* Clarification of Broom Swept Condition for FHA loans:*
> 
> 
> Five Brothers would like to clarify the meaning of broom swept condition, as there have been several discrepancies regarding what is to be included and what this entails.
> 
> First and foremost, the definition of placing a property in broom swept condition is making the property free of dust, dirt, hazardous materials or conditions, personal belongings, and interior and exterior debris. This is to be completed any time interior or exterior debris is removed at no extra charge.
> 
> 
> _To clarify this definition:_
> 
> 
> 
> Countertops and hard surfaces such as appliances, sinks, and tubs should be wiped down
> 
> Toilets are to be cleaned and the winterization refreshed
> 
> All floors/carpets should be swept/vacuumed and free of all debris
> 
> Appliances are to be cleaned inside and out
> 
> In the event that an appliance is excessively dirty and requires cleaning above and beyond what is normally expected, a bid may be submitted. However, photos are required to justify it can not be cleaned as part of broom swept condition.
> 
> All of the above mentioned criteria requires before, during and after photos to document this work was completed. If the proper photos are not received, this will result in a kickback.
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance for your cooperation in this matter,
> Five Brothers Management"


This is exactly a sales clean!!


----------



## GTX63

You stole this letter out of my drawer!

12-29-2010

Quote:
*This letter is to inform you that you have been made completely inactive for preservation with Five Brothers. This means you will no longer be receiving any preservation orders from our company. Please find the reason for your inactive status listed below.*


*Reason for inactive status: Excessive bidding; refusal to comply with pricing*


----------



## BPWY

LOL, I went back and found it in my email archives.


----------



## P3+

I just put them on IGNORE.....

*Hello,*

* This letter is to inform you that you have been made completely inactive for preservation with Five Brothers. This means you will no longer be receiving any preservation orders from our company. Please find the reason for your inactive status listed below.*


*Reason for inactive status:** due to no contact.*


----------



## Craigslist Hack

That sounds like a sales clean to me.

Broom swept to me means I walked through the property with a leaf blower and blew all of the loose crap out the door.

we HATE sales cleans and don't offer them as a service.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

P3+ said:


> I just put them on IGNORE.....
> 
> *Hello,*
> 
> * This letter is to inform you that you have been made completely inactive for preservation with Five Brothers. This means you will no longer be receiving any preservation orders from our company. Please find the reason for your inactive status listed below.*
> 
> 
> *Reason for inactive status:** due to no contact.*


You guys must be pretty special.:yes: I've never received a deactivation letter from 5B. Maybe they're keeping their options open. lol

Linda


----------



## GTX63

That letter doesn't stop them from ringing your phones off the hook three weeks later when their teets are in the ringer. :help:

It's about the same as "Double Secret Probation".


----------



## nurumkin

*re*

That basically is a cliff notes version of what our sales clean contract says. Honestly I am the type of person that will fight tooth and nail to find a profitable way to do just about any job, and for the most part I always can. But sales cleans are one that you just cant innovate your way through. All the right equipment and technique is still not a substitute for elbow grease. I have always considered a sales clean profit neutral at best and a major loss at worst, but they are a necessary evil. 


Once had a realtor go into a crap house that the plumbing and electrical (yes including the outlets and breaker box) had been stolen in a neighborhood that I won't go into unless I'm carrying. She ran her finger across the door jamb and found some dust and looked at us and said "this is why this place isn't selling". Then she bitched about how the walls were still greasy, even after I showed her that if you so much as rubbed them with your thumb the plaster started falling off. She seemed to think we should just knock off the loose plaster and repair it as part of the sales clean.


----------



## mtmtnman

nurumkin said:


> That basically is a cliff notes version of what our sales clean contract says. Honestly I am the type of person that will fight tooth and nail to find a profitable way to do just about any job, and for the most part I always can. But sales cleans are one that you just cant innovate your way through. All the right equipment and technique is still not a substitute for elbow grease. I have always considered a sales clean profit neutral at best and a major loss at worst, but they are a necessary evil.
> 
> 
> Once had a realtor go into a crap house that the plumbing and electrical (yes including the outlets and breaker box) had been stolen in a neighborhood that I won't go into unless I'm carrying. She ran her finger across the door jamb and found some dust and looked at us and said "this is why this place isn't selling". Then she bitched about how the walls were still greasy, even after I showed her that if you so much as rubbed them with your thumb the plaster started falling off. She seemed to think we should just knock off the loose plaster and repair it as part of the sales clean.



I have rarely loose $$$ on a sales clean but all of ours are on a flat rate with debris, lawn, wint Etc. Out of 3 dozen HUD's this year, (Montana has a VERY low volume) NONE had more than a yard of debris but we still got $690 flat rate, NO DISCOUNT. We also get 95-100% QC scores from brokers and 3rd party. a LOT of my luck with brokers is i REFUSE to tow the National party line and take the brokers side. The broker is almost always BCC'ed on any correspondence with Nationals so they see my end of the deal. After all i have to live in this valley and after this foreclosure mess is over, the brokers will be my bread and butter. This is the reason Screwguard is not doing so well here. They have no social skills when it comes to the brokers and they tow the National Party Line no matter how it affects the brokers.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

APlusPPGroup said:


> You guys must be pretty special.:yes: I've never received a deactivation letter from 5B. Maybe they're keeping their options open. lol
> 
> Linda



I never made it past there part time list. They only call me when it's a BS job. I went a bid a couple then just started telling them no.


----------



## P3+

Man, isn't that the truth. Same day as receiving the heeve-ho letter I was getting calls. Wish I could figure out how to block calls from a particular area code... Would save me the hassle of having to hit the little ignore button on the top of my phone. 
Made the mistake of answering my phone this past Fri eve @ 9p.m. asking if I would go and handle putting out a little "fire". Kindly told them that they have been terminated. 




GTX63 said:


> That letter doesn't stop them from ringing your phones off the hook three weeks later when their teets are in the ringer. :help:
> 
> It's about the same as "Double Secret Probation".


----------



## BPWY

9PM?????????????????


Good grief!


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> 9PM?????????????????
> 
> 
> Good grief!


Local brokers at 9 pm? No problem nationals? Don't even bother to answer.


----------



## GTX63

There has been some debate in previous threads regarding whether you should answer every single call that comes in. We do not. We use our caller ID very effectively. If it is a National/Regional, most times we do not. Why? Because you cannot document ANYTHING that was said. When it comes to them, our office policy is, if it is that important, it will come thru our email very shortly. Unfortunate but necessary.


----------



## mtmtnman

GTX63 said:


> There has been some debate in previous threads regarding whether you should answer every single call that comes in. We do not. We use our caller ID very effectively. If it is a National/Regional, most times we do not. Why? Because you cannot document ANYTHING that was said. When it comes to them, our office policy is, if it is that important, it will come thru our email very shortly. Unfortunate but necessary.


I ignore calls from the national area codes for the most part but answer nearly every other call as we live in a very large tourist area and it could mean an out of state homeowner looking for service work. If I don't answer they just go down the list to the next guy.


----------



## STARBABY

GTX63 said:


> There has been some debate in previous threads regarding whether you should answer every single call that comes in. We do not. We use our caller ID very effectively. If it is a National/Regional, most times we do not. Why? Because you cannot document ANYTHING that was said. When it comes to them, our office policy is, if it is that important, it will come thru our email very shortly. Unfortunate but necessary.


 
Seems they burning my phone latey.I never answer phone from national and talk to them on e-mail for same reason.(if it`s not in writing it didn`t happen) Have notius alot of them r start some of FAS old tricks(calling three or four times in a row) like this is going help!!!!

PS FAS got deactived by them a week ago and am still getting emails and phone calls from them!:whistling2:


----------



## JDRM

STARBABY said:


> Seems they burning my phone latey.I never answer phone from national and talk to them on e-mail for same reason.(if it`s not in writing it didn`t happen) Have notius alot of them r start some of FAS old tricks(calling three or four times in a row) like this is going help!!!!
> 
> PS FAS got deactived by them a week ago and am still getting emails and phone calls from them!:whistling2:


Fas got deactivated by who?


----------



## STARBABY

JDRM said:


> Fas got deactivated by who?


they deactivated my company, and r still calling with work


----------

